# Cure time ?



## short farmer (Oct 16, 2006)

What is the safe amount of time to let soap cure? Have heard and read any where from 2 to 6 weeks. Are the curing times different on lard or goat milk soaps? Wanting to start selling at a local farmer's market and want to sell safe soap. Thanks


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

I figure about four weeks for all of my cp soaps. Hot process soap can be used sooner.


----------



## Jesus Saves (May 31, 2005)

I cure for 4 weeks, also.


----------



## lathermaker (May 7, 2010)

How long have you been making soap? IMO This is the most basic of questions, that you should already know the answer to, if you're planning to be selling to the public. If you are talking Farmer's Markets, that means that you intend to sell very soon.

To answer your question: Sodium Hydroxide (Lye) remains active for 24-48 hours. After that, the cure time is mostly devoted to evaporating off the extra water. The longer the soap "cures" the harder the bar, the milder the soap. I cure my soap for a *minimum*of 3-4 weeks. The soap is cured in an climate controlled room with a dehumidifier and fans running 24/7. 

Before going into business, ask yourself these questions.

Do I know my ingredient list and why I use each one? Customers WILL ask you why you use a certain oil and WHY you use Lye in your soap.

Do I know how to spot a "failed batch"? or, a batch that is Lye heavy?

Do I know the regulations of a proper label?

Do I have access to Product Liability Insurance?

These are just a few things to think of before even considering selling.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

I couldn't agree more with the points LatherMaker has made and I'd like to add a couple more.

Do you know how to use a lye calculator to check the recipe you found to make sure it isn't lye heavy?

Do you know what fragrances you want to sell and if they will be essential oils or fragrance oils and how much to use for your batch of soap?

Do you have the correct equipment for making soap, including an electronic scale to weight your ingredients?

I use a discounted liquid for my milk soaps and still cure a minimum of 4 weeks, longer if I'm making HP soaps since there is more liquid used for the lye solution.

Don't be disheartened though. To succeed at making and selling soap, you need to ask yourself these and other questions.

I sell locally (and on the internet) but I still give soapmaking lessons through our local college. Why??? Because I got tired of potential customers tell me they will never again buy home made soap because of some they bought from someone else. I don't want the experience of someone else's soaps ruining a sale for me.


----------



## cmharris6002 (Jan 27, 2006)

I agree that 3-4 weeks should be the minimum cure time for either lard or goat milk soap. The two previous posted posed some great questions to get you prepped for selling your soap. If you need help figuring out any of the answers just ask  I wish you the best on your new venture!!


----------

